# Case management??



## Interstate paving (Nov 14, 2018)

Case management has been eager to contract wirh me for commercial plowing. Ive gotten mixed reviews. Anyone work for or know of them?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Interstate paving said:


> Case management has been eager to contract wirh me for commercial plowing. Ive gotten mixed reviews. Anyone work for or know of them?


Hows their prices


----------



## Interstate paving (Nov 14, 2018)

iceyman said:


> Hows their prices


Not too bad. Contracted price, which is how i prefer to push. But im not familiar with them and have heard they are slow paying


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

At this point in the season, I would question why they're so antsy to contract with you but that's just me. Our initial offer was low, but they came up pretty quickly. Doesn't really matter if they don't pay though.


----------



## Interstate paving (Nov 14, 2018)

John_DeereGreen said:


> At this point in the season, I would question why they're so antsy to contract with you but that's just me. Our initial offer was low, but they came up pretty quickly. Doesn't really matter if they don't pay though.


So you work for them? They pay or no?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Interstate paving said:


> So you work for them? They pay or no?


This is my first winter. Ask me in the spring I guess...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

How much of their contract did you strike before you signed and returned it?


----------



## Interstate paving (Nov 14, 2018)

Luther said:


> How much of their contract did you strike before you signed and returned it?


I never signed one


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

That was directed to the Buckeye


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Luther said:


> How much of their contract did you strike before you signed and returned it?


A lot.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Did they agree to all your changes and deletions, approved and execute the contract and send it back to you?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Case called me about a harbor freight. 6 acre property

1-3 189
3-6 240
6-9 380
9+ 560

Salt 219 per application.


I said no, they are the newest NSP on the block. But they do a lot of their own stuff in Mass I think.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Those numbers can’t be for a 6 acre property. That’s ridiculous


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Luther said:


> Those numbers can't be for a 6 acre property. That's ridiculous


Its Harbor Freight...everything is cheap


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

I’ll see if I can find their proposal. So you can have proof...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

$36.50/acre for salt...lol


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Case had an ad on Craigslist not long ago looking for an area manager up here...After the failures I’m hearing they had up here last year...I guess they figured they needed some feet on the ground to manage those failures


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Case had an ad on Craigslist not long ago looking for an area manager up here...After the failures I'm hearing they had up here last year...I guess they figured they needed some feet on the ground to manage those failures


Fall guy


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Interstate paving said:


> Case management has been eager to contract wirh me for commercial plowing. Ive gotten mixed reviews. Anyone work for or know of them?


Case management , what an unfortunate name 
When I hear that I think of child services or adoption or maybe even mental health... possibly Legal troubles.

I wouldn't have thought of naning a property management company that.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

They still want to negotiate changes. Sent it in Wednesday afternoon before the ice storm...nothing yet. So we didn't touch the site. Bet they look like real district attorney's.



tpendagast said:


> Case management , what an unfortunate name
> When I hear that I think of child services or adoption or maybe even mental health... possibly Legal troubles.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought of naning a property management company that.


It's the owners last name...


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> They still want to negotiate changes. Sent it in Wednesday afternoon before the ice storm...nothing yet. So we didn't touch the site. Bet they look like real district attorney's.
> 
> It's the owners last name...


I know it's a name
There's a time and a place you don't use your name in a business

I went to high school with a kid with the last name lipschitz
Parents owned a deli 
It wasn't called lipschitz delicatessen for sure


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

tpendagast said:


> I know it's a name
> There's a time and a place you don't use your name in a business
> 
> I went to high school with a kid with the last name lipschitz
> ...


It's case snow management too, not just case management. What's wrong with that?


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It's case snow management too, not just case management. What's wrong with that?


I already described why I thought it sounded strange


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

tpendagast said:


> I already described why I thought it sounded strange


Whatever you say...Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

tpendagast said:


> I already described why I thought it sounded strange


Why??...Big company...Pretty well respected company ...Just wish they would stay out of the NSP-Lowball the contractor model...


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

This is the same company that offered me the $13K for Lowe's.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Why??...Big company...Pretty well respected company ...Just wish they would stay out of the NSP-Lowball the contractor model...


Didn't they switch to Case equipment because they were screwing Cat like Arctic was?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

ford550 said:


> This is the same company that offered me the $13K for Lowe's.


Lol

Right

Maybe they're busy managing their case of money and not sharing any with you!


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Didn't they switch to Case equipment because they were screwing Cat like Arctic was?


Well at least they don't have to put their company name on the equipment 
It's already there!

(Now I need to change our name to bobcat landscape management and Volvo winter services! Dagnammit!)


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I was contacted by them, asked for references and talked to two people who worked for them. 
Both said they paid and they landscaping and snowplowing for them. 

I didn't contract with them their prices were to low for me.

I could have asked for higher prices but at that point picked up some new contracts that paid a lot better so I didn't bother.

Plus the fact one of the guys I talked with was surprised because he had been plowing the property in question. 

We didn't discuss pricing but my gut instinct was Case was trying to find someone cheaper.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Didn't they switch to Case equipment because they were screwing Cat like Arctic was?


I'm not here to throw stones ...I will leave that to you....:waving:


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm not here to throw stones ...I will leave that to you....:waving:


Too cold to do anything now...


----------



## bananabob (Jan 24, 2012)

I do have experience with Case and lets just say it wasn't good.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Didn't they switch to Case equipment because they were screwing Cat like Arctic was?


I wanna hear more about that story, I remember seeing all of there extremely low hour Cat equipment for sale on Craigslist a few years back. Some of them didn't even have a 100 hours on them. I was wondering what the deal was with that


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Didn't they switch to Case equipment because they were screwing Cat like Arctic was?


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

They had a big auction in may 2018, sold all there equipment, and bought all new stuff this summer, all cat iron, mostly metal pless and some arctic. f350's with fisher v plows and poly castors


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

rebert said:


> They had a big auction in may 2018, sold all there equipment, and bought all new stuff this summer, all cat iron, mostly metal pless and some arctic. f350's with fisher v plows and poly castors


They always do every single year they auction off all their equipment and buy new . From what I understand case does most of their own work . Seen their f350 with V plow & v box on 287 here in jersey the other night . Wasn't aware they are now a NSP.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

ford550 said:


> This is the same company that offered me the $13K for Lowe's.


Per push?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Didn't they switch to Case equipment because they were screwing Cat like Arctic was?


How did arctic screw Cat? I must have missed that


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I think it was more like Cat employee screwed Cat...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think it was more like Cat employee screwed Cat...


If I'm not mistaken the Salesman was doing some creative financing and paperwork schuffling


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 186973
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken the Salesman was doing some creative financing and paperwork schuffling


While making himself a few extra nickels on the side...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Except Patten lost their lawsuit....meaning either the salesman had a better lawyer, or Patten was FOS.


----------



## That Plow Guy (Dec 10, 2018)

Arctic screw CAT? That is false as can be. Cat had a contract with Arctic on the equipment purchase but did not want to adhere to the conditions within the agreement. Arctic walked away and it was the beginning of the end for Patten industries. Shortly after Arctic started dealing with CASE construction equipment. The lawsuit was between Patten and Cat Corp.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

That Plow Guy said:


> Arctic screw CAT? That is false as can be. Cat had a contract with Arctic on the equipment purchase but did not want to adhere to the conditions within the agreement. Arctic walked away and it was the beginning of the end for Patten industries. Shortly after Arctic started dealing with CASE construction equipment. The lawsuit was between Patten and Cat Corp.


First Post ever. Boom record set straight


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

White_Gold11 said:


> First Post ever. Boom record set straight


Kinda like first time posters saying an NSP is awesome when no one else has gotten paid?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

White_Gold11 said:


> First Post ever. Boom record set straight


Sarcasm...right?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

That Plow Guy said:


> Arctic screw CAT? That is false as can be. Cat had a contract with Arctic on the equipment purchase but did not want to adhere to the conditions within the agreement. Arctic walked away and it was the beginning of the end for Patten industries. Shortly after Arctic started dealing with CASE construction equipment. The lawsuit was between Patten and Cat Corp.


The lawsuit was actually between Patten and an Employee...


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sarcasm...right?


Yes! I haven't the slightest clue what went down..


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Interstate paving said:


> Case management has been eager to contract wirh me for commercial plowing. Ive gotten mixed reviews. Anyone work for or know of them?


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Well this thread didn't help me. I do find it interesting our local Lowes was not plowed a few days ago on a 4-5" snow. Case Snow Management contacted me for time and materials pricing. That is a new one for NSP. Any info you all can provide which might be beneficial?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Little disorganized at first but paying as we agreed to. And they agreed to every change I wanted in the contract.

No complaints about them yet. @MahonLawnCare


----------

